# heating nano tank 12l



## Aqua360 (19 Aug 2016)

Hi all,

I've read a couple of threads on heating nano tanks, I'm starting to consider heating mine; both for plants and my shrimp, so I can go for a variety. Just wanted to ask, in a 12l open top (flexi m dimensions); is it even possible to heat the water effectively? Will I be continuously topping up with RO? considering either heat mats (reptiles) or the mini heaters, or as a last resort, upping the tank sizes to 20 litres apiece, as the slightly larger body of water may be easier to control...

thoughts welcome,

thanks in advance,

Colin


----------



## kadoxu (19 Aug 2016)

I've been looking for a good nano heater as well. Most nano heaters I've read about aren't strong enough for what my 20L Fluval Chi 2 needs during the winter... 

I ended up buying a Fluval E 50W heater, but it's way too big to hide in a nano tank... so I'll be following this thread as if it was my own!


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Aug 2016)

kadoxu said:


> I've been looking for a good nano heater as well. Most nano heaters I've read about aren't strong enough for what my 20L Fluval Chi 2 needs during the winter...
> 
> I ended up buying a Fluval E 50W heater, but it's way too big to hide in a nano tank... so I'll be following this thread as if it was my own!



From what I've read, reptile heat mats are a good hidden option; though again there's dispute over whether they actually are effective from what I read


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (20 Aug 2016)

When setting up my 25 litre nano, my aim was to have as little clutter inside the tank as possible - even if that meant having loads of gubbins hidden in the cabinet underneath. So that meant using an external canister filter (Eheim 2211) and I decided to go with an external inline heater as well.

Unfortunately the choice of wattages only caters for larger tanks, so I had to go with a 200W heater, which is obviously way too powerful for the size of tank - if the heater were to stick on, it would virtually boil the tank! I solved this problem by using an STC1000 digital temperature controller, and I've set it up so that it will cut the power to the heater if the temperature rises above about 27°C. The heater's own thermostat is set to 25°C and maintains the temperature within very tight limits - the digital display on the STC1000 rarely departs from 24.9 to 25.0.

I've also used an external inline CO₂ diffuser, so the only item of equipment inside the tank is the drop checker, plus the plumbing to and from the canister filter.


----------



## zozo (20 Aug 2016)

This is something i also thinking about since i started the hobby again.. Nano tanks are great, but all the other stuff needed like heater aint realy nano even the smallest is to big and to clumsy and spoil the fun. I've looked at sub gravel heaters which is sold by Hydor, JBL, Superfish etc. but all are still not realy made for nano tanks the shortes i could find was 3,6 meter in lenght and a but to much to coil that up in a nano.. Next to i'm not realy a fan of that sub gravel heater idea. The same thing goes for such a IP68 reptile heating mat, no idea how this will work under a tank and not an option i would like to try and put these sub gravel in the tank? Still have that fat ugly cable comming out of a corner.

The next best option left is go with an external canister filter and an inline heater.. That joey King Of DIY guy had a nice solution for it to convert an in tank heater to external in line. 



One of the smallest heaters i could find in the lfs was the Eden 50 watt, which is 15cm in lenght and 23mm diameter.


----------



## kadoxu (21 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> One of the smallest heaters i could find in the lfs was the Eden 50 watt, which is 15cm in lenght and 23mm diameter.


Hum... interesting... there is a similar one by Hydor. 

But the one I'm more interested in is a Dennerle Nano 50W. I can't find any reviews, though...


----------



## zozo (21 Aug 2016)

Do you mean that Nano Thermo compact?  Never seen it before.. That indeed a nice little heater and not that expensive too...

I while ago i made myself 2 inline heaters with immersible PTC cartridge  elements. In the same way as that joey guy did only wirh A DC 12 volt 80 watt and a 120 watt.. Already functioning great for over a year now. These heaters are darn difficult to find in the privat sector, my previous supplier is sold out.. Now i would need to order a lot of 5 or 10 wholesale. If i can find them again in the right size like the smallest element from the pic above, also could fit in a HOB filter. That would rock completely, filter heater in one. But as said, at the moment i can't find them anymore. Will take some time till i find a supplier.. Must be one out there.. 

They are often used in printers etc.. Or other industrial purpose.. But heat is heat.. Just need a place to put them..


----------



## kadoxu (21 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> Do you mean that Nano Thermo compact?  Never seen it before.. That indeed a nice little heater and not that expensive too...



Yup, that's the one!


----------



## kadoxu (25 Aug 2016)

Well, I went along and bought it!

It's a lot smaller than Fluval E 50W, but it's still a bit bigger than I had hoped... it's too wide, but It's performing great for now!


----------

